# Labrador Retrievers?.



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

Hello all, we're going to have meet i an hoir with this little pup.

I know what the outcome will be but just have a couple of reservations.

Main one is that she'll be on her own from 9 till 4 two days a week which I'm not ovely happy about (they are very sociable apparently). School holidays coming up so not an issue now but will be come September.

Other issue is pet insurance, what am I likey to pay per month for decent cover?.

We're well into caravanning now so holidays are no issue as she can come along!.

When doing the back fence next doors dogs kept popping in and seeing how my wife and children got on with them (they've always wanted a dog) I decided I was being too mean really on the no dog stance.

We've known the dogs mothers family for 20 years as friends so no chance of puppy farming etc and they're 10 minutes walk up the road.

Decisions decisions..


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2018)

Why not get a quote from Petplan for their lifetime cover. I’d guess at around £40 a month? Don’t forget to factor in annual vaccinations and checks, plus the cost of spaying

I’d not leave a dog for 7 hours, especially a young one. Look into someone who can come in and take pooch out for a walk. A Labrador is not a cheap dog to have. And she’ll need several hours of exercising a day

Cute though


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

The in laws could nip in at dinnertime and let her out for half an hour, reasonably big back garden.

We have a big field just round the corner as well to let her run off some steam!.

It is a big decision and I'm trying not to take it lightly!.


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2018)

Yep it’s a 12+ year commitment


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

I'll have to have a good read into the insurance, some are shocking bad at paying up apparently..


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

vickster said:


> Yep it’s a 12+ year commitment



Just like our children then (only maybe 30+ years!).


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2018)

Do you have a Doggy day care near you, can drop the dog off at in the morning?
My mate uses one 2 days a week, the dog loves it and its perfect for socialising the pup


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2018)

When mine was young insurance was 20quid a month. At 10 it's now 45 a month.

You've got the summer to bond and form routines which is good and also make contacts, which you will with a dog, it's impossible not to socialise with others and make those contacts, so you'll probably find people to walk her and look after her when you can't.

Look into crate training when she's young, very useful. Finally, enjoy, she will end up being a constant and faithful companion.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2018)

Pet plan or direct line for insurance.
Dont chop and change, stay put once you decide.
Insure for at least 3 years until the dog matures.
Then if its a good healthy animal you can set up a savings plan rather than pay a premium that just goes up every year


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2018)

I wouldn't take the savings route but keep the insurance. A cruciate ligament will cost you 4.5k, other ops more, it's unfeasible these days to self-insure unless you're flush.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2018)

What a beautiful dog.

Labs are especially fond of human contact and don't like being left alone. The rough rule of thumb is they shouldn't be regularly left alone for more than 4 hours or it can become distressing for them, or the can get bored and become destructive. You'll have to suck it and see, but you should hopefully get away with it for only two days. Try and associate it with something positive, li,e a long walk the moment you get back. Do bear in mind though that a pup should only have 5 minutes walk for every month of age until they're a year old. More than that can harm their development.

Petplan is as good as any. Somewhere in the region of 20-25 sheets a month for a youngster?

Is he a show or field lab? Cant be sure as he's a pup, but he looks like a field lab to me, like my Lemmy. They're bred for hunting and they need a lot of exercise. A lot. Lemmy runs with me most days for 3 miles, and Mrs D then walks him another couple, and he still has enough energy to be like an Emu on acid.

Weight his food. They can be very prone to pork out. When he gets bigger make sure he can't get his head into the bin and steal food. Adults can stand on their rear legs really well, so don't be surprised to find them in the kitchen stood there scanning the works surfaces for chow.


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2018)

He’s a she according to the OP 

Maybe get a book. One thing is bitch wee destroys grass, my brother puts some sort of rocks in the water which helps neutralise


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2018)

Sorry, just woke up! She is beautiful.


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

Off now, wish me luck!


----------



## Salar (3 Jun 2018)

Lovely dog,

As others have said, try not to leave her for more than fours and be careful the first year not to walk too far because of soft / developing bones.

We use Petplan, our dog had an op last year and they paid up in full no problem.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2018)

It must be said, Labradors are amazing animals. They love humans, and adore children.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2018)

Liz is right, can be a problem. Field lines are less prone to hip displacia, and the best avoidance strategy is to keep their weight down and keep them well exercised. Check on the provenance of the breeder and the dogs pedigree - decent breeders get their dogs certified before putting them to stud, making them less likely to pass on such defects.

Lemmy's a 6 generation pedigree, with a national field trials champion in every generation, not that I'm a proud, boastful Dad or anything


----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2018)

Both Mrs Slick and I were both brought up with dogs in the family, the only real difference was she was brough up with pets in the house and I have only ever known working dogs brought up in the shed. I just couldn't bring a dog in the house much to Mrs Slick disappointment. To get her fix, we have friends whose dog is in all day o ce or twice a week depending on shifts and she takes him all day. She loves it and really misses him the odd week she isn't required. I would ask around, there must be other like minded people out there.


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

Exploring her new home!.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2018)

She. Is. Adorable. What you calling her?

First night or two she might cry, so be prepared for some reassuring night time cuddles, which doesn't look like it would be a hardship with that cutie.

Is she a Dudley? Has the pink eye lids but can't make out the nose?


----------



## User10119 (3 Jun 2018)

What a cutie! The SmallestCub would absolutely love a dog, but our house is the wrong sort (too small, no garden), our lives aren't really dog-compatible (time and money) and I'm massively allergic to 'em, so he's making do with his puppy cousins - two of my siblings who live close have a fine collection of labradors between them.


Salar said:


> be careful the first year not to walk too far because of soft / developing bones.


This is thing to really watch out for. I know of a few dogs with long term issues because of being over-walked as pups, and it seems like labradors are particularly susceptible to it.


meta lon said:


> Do you have a Doggy day care near you, can drop the dog off at in the morning?
> My mate uses one 2 days a week, the dog loves it and its perfect for socialising the pup


Likewise, I know a couple of dogs that do doggy day care and their owners have found it incredibly positive both in terms of socialising their dog, keeping the dog cheerful when they have to be out, and having a very contented and cream-crackered dog at the end of their day! It's not _quite_ as expensive as childcare, but does still cost quite a lot - but the people I know who use it think it was money well-spent.
https://www.thewaggydogcreche.co.uk/ kind of thing.


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

Will have a look for doggy day care although judging by the Father In Law's reaction today they'll be begging to.dog sit!.

Have been warned about exercise while she grows up so will keep an eye on it.

She's already got the run of the back garden!, need to do an emergency tidy up..

Still deciding on which food?, she's been eating raw chicken with bone meal with and (broccoli etc) and looks good on it.

Don't fancy dry pellets but who knows..


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

Shes a Red Fox Labrador, KC reg all jabs and insurance for 5 weeks.

Fast asleep now!.


----------



## PaulB (3 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5265252, member: 9609"]

Here he is in his prime
View attachment 412310

a sad day they day for us, he died this very day last year and we still miss him.[/QUOTE]
That's the big, big thing for me. When I was a kid we always had dogs but you never needed to pick up their muck in them days and since that came in as a law, we've never had a dog because of work commitments (and grandkids - but that's a separate story) because I'm sure I'd get used to dealing with the back end but I'd never get used to the grief when a member of your family dies like that.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> I wouldn't take the savings route but keep the insurance. A cruciate ligament will cost you 4.5k, other ops more, it's unfeasible these days to self-insure unless you're flush.


^this. Our Jack Russell/Border Collie X has had both ACL's done over the last 12 months, he's less than half the size of a lab, (think big JT or small BC), and it's been about £2k per leg, insured thankfully.

After ACL one the insurance at renewal only went up about £4 so we just stuck with them, we'll see at the next renewal, (he'll be 8 then), but he will have to be insured in some way, as flush I 'aint!!!

She is a beaut @keithmac  but come on what's her name?


----------



## furball (3 Jun 2018)

What a lovely pup.
If you've put stump killer on the tree stumps you want rid of I would cover them over with something so your pup doesn't come into contact with the chemical.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)

Aw, she’s a wee beauty


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2018)

I don't recall what I gave Lemmy us a pup, but as an adult I feed him a measured portion of Royal Canin labrador food twice daily. It's the mutts, properly forumlated for Labs.


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

Sorry!, she's called Honey.


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

furball said:


> What a lovely pup.
> If you've put stump killer on the tree stumps you want rid of I would cover them over with something so your pup doesn't come into contact with the chemical.



Not put it down yet and it's in the front garden but will cover them over just in case!.



Drago said:


> I don't recall what I gave Lemmy us a pup, but as an adult I feed him a measured portion of Royal Canin labrador food twice daily. It's the mutts, properly forumlated for Labs.



Thanks I will have a look into that, I've got 2 days worth of food (ground up chicken and bone meal, with some veg thrown in).

If I keep on with that I'll have to get a freezer in the shed!.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)

Showed her pic to Mr M and he thinks she is a honey, “a wee stunner” he said


----------



## keithmac (3 Jun 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Showed her pic to Mr M and he thinks she is a honey, “a wee stunner” he said



Tell him thanks!. Never thought I'd own a dog but glad we've done it .


----------



## PaulB (3 Jun 2018)

keithmac said:


> Not put it down yet




 

Oh! See what can happen if you jump in too quick?

They once had a black Lab in the Sarry in Bedgellert and it got SO fat, it would lie face down on the floor of the bar with its legs splayed out front and back looking exactly like a beached sea-lion. Its whiskers adding perfectly to that image!


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2018)

Once youve had a lab in your life youll never willingly be without.


----------



## keithmac (4 Jun 2018)

She's VERY lively first thing on a morning (I'm the complete opposite..).


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2018)

How did she get on in the night?


----------



## keithmac (4 Jun 2018)

@Drago She was fine thanks, settled in very well today and just chilling out now!. She's got the run of the house, put child gate on bottom of stairs (honestly thought I'd seen the last of those!).

Kids are over the moon, fist time my son hasn't touched his phone on a morning!.

She's taken to chewing small gravel (10mm) so will have to keep an eye on that, maybe put some decking down..


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2018)

Aye, when they're young they'll eat anything, literally. If it'll fit down their throat, down it does. It's great that you've got young children - she'll be a great companion and very protective of them when she grows up.

Is the from a field line and have a pedigree? If you do decide to ever breed from her let me know.


----------



## keithmac (4 Jun 2018)

Fast asleep now, managed to have tea without getting hijacked. She is very well behaved!.

She is from pedigree stock I believe and we've had a chat about breeding but don't know much about it. Plenty of time to read up though!.

Back to work tomorrow unfortunately, in laws will get all the fun!.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2018)

Looks like she's settling in very nicely.


----------



## keithmac (5 Jun 2018)

She's asking to go out for poos and wees!, yesterday and this morning we left the door open and she went out on her own to do the business.


----------



## keithmac (5 Jun 2018)

My daughter's finally getting used to her as well!.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2018)

Aye, a good Lab is pretty easy to train. Thats part of the reason they make good gun dogs. Alas, being the daft eejut I am I wasted Lemmys brain power teaching him really useful tricks such as hail to the Chief, gis a kiss, shaky hands, high five, death of Nelson, commies, Kim Jong Un, and Bin Laden. He also plays dead when I pretend to shoot him.

They're also quite dextrous with their front paws, which is fascinating to watch.


----------



## tony111 (5 Jun 2018)

I' m in the get insurance club. Our dog damaged his cruciate ligament and the vet told us he's done more of these type of operations since laminate flooring and decking had become popular.


----------



## keithmac (5 Jun 2018)

tony111 said:


> I' m in the get insurance club. Our dog damaged his cruciate ligament and the vet told us he's done more of these type of operations since laminate flooring and decking had become popular.



We've got lamintate and floor tiles downstairs, maybe time for a rug in the living room?.


----------



## User10119 (5 Jun 2018)

My sister has laminate flooring in kitchen/hallway and bought zillions of big non slip washable bath mats from Ikea to cover most of it, and they put down a cheap carpet in their laminate floored living room for the first year - it was cheaper than getting big rugs. Their (fox red) lab was, from the get go, clearly going to be massive (which is apparently quite common for that colour) and spent quite a long time growing into, and gaining control of, his paws/limbs so I think it probably avoided quite a lot of slip-n-slide moments!


----------



## Ciar (5 Jun 2018)

Best dog eva!  ours is a part of the furniture and of course the family.

all in all your going to love having a lab.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2018)

And the field lines are the creme de la creme.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2018)

Here's my Lemmy, faithfully guarding his Dad in the hope some food will fall on him.


----------



## Salar (5 Jun 2018)

I'm off to the beach now with this one, seeing as he won't let me work. (Australian Labradoodle)


----------



## Time Waster (5 Jun 2018)

Nearly got one earlier this year from a friend but went smaller and got a border terrier.

Talking dog with Labrador breeder friend and having met their dogs I can say without prejudice that a gundog line of Labrador dogs is probably one of the best dog breeds you can get for all kinds of households (except perhaps very small houses and flats).

Puppy walkers and later on doggy daycare for your two days a week leaving them. Factor in £15 per day for that. Worth it because you'll probably get the benefit of their experience because they'll carry out basic training as well. Well it's in their interest because it's easier to walk trained dogs in public and they'll be walking several at once.

Our friend says if you get a female breed one litter because it'll calm her down. If pedigree you'll get your costs back if you get a few puppies. After that it's your choice but spay if not breeding as there's a condition females get if not bred from but still intact. Males, well your choice but getting him done should help to calm him down.

You'll probably know all that anyway. One thing you'll find, you'll probably get a dog that's better with men or women. It might bond more with one person in your household, well honestly it will. Have fun working out who as it's growing up. It will soon be clear to you.

Jeez! 4 months into dog ownership and I a dog person through and through! They'll do that to you. Everything is about the needs of the dog.

Caravanning? Hot summer evenings going out to restaurants? Can't leave fido in a hit caravan / car, let's get a takeout instead. Nice castle, let's pay to look around. What? No dogs? Really? Sod that! Let's go to the beach. No dogs between April and October? OK, let's go to a bar or cafe, no dogs except guide dogs. WTF! I thought the UK was a nation of animal lovers! Look I'm picking up its poop so don't give me that disgusted look. And so on and on and on.

Then positives are that you'll suddenly become a member of your local clique. Dog walker clique that is. The same dogs at the same time of day. You'll kind of become friends with some. Chatting away while your dogs are playing together. Getting pointers on the best places to go with your dog and other things from owners a little more experienced than you. Then there's end of day chill out with your dog resting its head on your lap. Of course being a Labrador it'll try getting onto your lap completely. A full grown lab isn't light.

All good stuff though.


----------



## Time Waster (5 Jun 2018)

Being a cycling website will you try and train it to run with you while you cycle. In safe places only if course? We didn't need to train our border terrier, it kind of did the running with the bikes out of instinct. Guess that's part of their breed trait being a fox hunting terrier bred to run with hunt riders ready to go to work when the fox went to ground.

I reckon the intelligence of the Lab would make it easy to train up to run safely with bikes. A gundog line should be more than capable of running like that being athletic labs.


----------



## Skibird (5 Jun 2018)

My Rottie, if they have uploaded properly. You may have to magnify them


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2018)

I didn't get Lemmy's nuts lopped off. Several reasons...

1. It keeps the option of breeding him open. He's a top drawer pedigree, so you never know. I don't let him shag around, so it's not a problem.

2. It's debatable how much difference it makes to their behaviour.

3. I would not like it if someone lopped mine off against my will.


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Jun 2018)

Skibird said:


> My Rottie, if they have uploaded properly. You may have to magnify them



Love rottis, I fostered one for a while, very loving and happy but ours was very needy (cried if we went out the house for more than 10 mins), picky (hated Asda and value peanut butter but loved organic top of the line stuff) and an egg manic (loved hard boiled eggs!)


----------



## Skibird (5 Jun 2018)

Lol, ours (called Storm) cries as well, but only while we are still outside the house etc, he goes to sleep when he knows we've gone. He does try and stop us leaving though, by blocking the doors . We've had rottis for years and every one has been a character.


----------



## keithmac (5 Jun 2018)

Just knocked this up out of some spare gravel board after work tonight, part of my (long!) garden puppy proofing project.






Honey was not so helpful, nicked my gardening gloves!.


----------



## keithmac (5 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Here's my Lemmy, faithfully guarding his Dad in the hope some food will fall on him.
> 
> View attachment 412747



He looks a hansome boy!.

I have a friend with a 1 1/2 year old male Golden Retriever and he has a nice look about him too. Watched him shoot up from a puppy.


----------



## siadwell (6 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> I didn't get Lemmy's nuts lopped off. Several reasons...
> 
> 1. It keeps the option of breeding him open. He's a top drawer pedigree, so you never know. I don't let him shag around, so it's not a problem.
> 
> ...



We had to have our cockapoo done rather swiftly, as he suddenly started making himself a nuisance with the other dogs at doggy daycare - firstly with a little male pug then an elderly lab bitch. He had to be separated from the other dogs and spent two hours in the van to, er, calm down. He has been a lot less obsessed with other dogs of either gender since then.


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2018)

Directly across the road are two very pretty German Shepherd guide dog brood bitches. Lemmy would very much like a candle lit supper followed by 'coffee'at his place with one or both of them.


----------



## Salar (6 Jun 2018)

Australian Labradoodles are done at six weeks, its an obligatory requirement of the Australian Labradoodle Association apparently who put down some strict rules.

The reasons given is to stop crossbreeding, to keep the strain pure. (Ours is a first generation F1). It does cause controversy and some cynics also believe it is to allow the few breeders in the UK to profit.

We went for an Aussie Labradoodle because they are non shedding,loyal and intelligent.

They have unfortunately been lumped into the "designer dog" category. 

Which I believe is unfair as they were bred to be guide dogs for The Royal Guide Dog Association of Australia because of their intelligence and temperament.

Whatever.........they are cross breeds and I love ours.


----------



## keithmac (9 Jun 2018)

3 (raw) chicken legs for tea and shes zonked out on the sofa!.


----------



## keithmac (16 Jun 2018)

She's grown a fair bit in two weeks!.


----------



## Serge (16 Jun 2018)

keithmac said:


> She's grown a fair bit in two weeks!.
> 
> View attachment 414659
> View attachment 414660


What absolutely wonderful photographs.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2018)

keithmac said:


> She's grown a fair bit in two weeks!.
> 
> View attachment 414659
> View attachment 414660


Aw, just lovely


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jun 2018)

keithmac said:


> She's grown a fair bit in two weeks!.
> 
> View attachment 414659
> View attachment 414660


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2018)

She's sprouting! A very beautiful doggy.


----------



## keithmac (17 Jun 2018)

Can't beat belly rubs and football on a Sunday!.


----------



## keithmac (17 Jun 2018)

One last one then I'll leave you all alone for a bit, Fathers Day cuddles and a snooze!.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2018)

She is fantastic. Looks like you've quickly fallen in love with each other. 

Definitely from Field Stock. Every family should have a well bred Labrador.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2018)

keithmac said:


> One last one then I'll leave you all alone for a bit, Fathers Day cuddles and a snooze!.
> 
> View attachment 414779


Lovely pic


----------



## keithmac (17 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> She is fantastic. Looks like you've quickly fallen in love with each other.
> 
> Definitely from Field Stock. Every family should have a well bred Labrador.



Apparently we can trace her all the way back through Kennel Club (sp?) but to he honest it was never about all that, just the right puppy at the right time.

Would never go back now and I was never a "dog person" at all.

The greeting I get when coming in from work is priceless!.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2018)

What a cutie...

The dog obviously.

I had two retrievers as a kid - lovely dogs, but like has been said - they will chew all sorts, then had two Cavaliers, and my folks are on the third.

We have cats as we are out all day, so not fair to have a dog.


----------



## keithmac (17 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> What a cutie...
> 
> The dog obviously.
> 
> ...



Yep we've had some chewing but managed to redirect to a bone or chewing rope etc.

She is hard work when she's "on one!".

Luckily wife works 3 days, and the In laws were prepared to do a little dog sitting so it's worked out well allround.

As I said at the start it wasn't a decision taken lightly and have been mulling it over for nearly 6 years .


----------



## keithmac (19 Jun 2018)

Flat our after yesterday's walk!.


----------



## keithmac (2 Jul 2018)

Found two nice sleeping spots today, shedding her puppy coat and getting darker by the day!.


----------



## keithmac (2 Jul 2018)

Camera phone's too smart for its own good but this is her uncorrected..


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2018)

Looks like she's happy with her new pet humans.


----------



## keithmac (3 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Looks like she's happy with her new pet humans.



Human servants more like!.

She's settled in really well, can't imagine not having her around now.

See what our two week caravanning holiday brings..


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

She'll love caravannimg. Lemmy loves being in the car with his humans, and loves camping.

Unfortunately, Mrs D doesn't know how to travel light, so despite having a largish car (66 Kia Sportage) a week away means the boot is full to the rafters of make up, hair products, and pictures of Hugh Jackman. This means Lemmy gets relegated to the back seat next to mini D, which he loves. I bought him a travel harness that clips to the seatbelt so he won't be thrown about if we crash.

In heavy traffic or traffic jams I wind down one of the rear windows, and the snout goes out - you can hear other motorists cooing "oh, look at the doggy!"

If she's with her humans, she'll be as happy as a frog in a puddle.


----------



## keithmac (3 Jul 2018)

We have a harness coming and she's already got the rear middle seat earmarked between my son and daughter ;-).

Looking forward to it!.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

She'll love it. It's good to get them used to the car from an early age.


----------



## keithmac (16 Jul 2018)

First time off lead in the local dog park, frightening and enjoyable all the the same time..

She's getting good with the harness as well, think she's twigged it's walkies as she sits behind front door when it's on!.


----------



## keithmac (16 Jul 2018)

Catalogue pose!.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jul 2018)

keithmac said:


> First time off lead in the local dog park, frightening and enjoyable all the the same time..
> 
> She's getting good with the harness as well, think she's twigged it's walkies as she sits behind front door when it's on!.
> 
> ...


She’s getting big! lovely, intelligent wee face


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2018)

She's beautiful, lovely looking dog.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jul 2018)

keithmac said:


> Catalogue pose!.
> 
> View attachment 419641


Keep posting the lovely pics 
Working on Mr M to get a dog once he retires


----------



## Randomnerd (16 Jul 2018)

If you’re feeding raw food and have a spare freezer, try DAF pet food company. I have a few working terriers and they thrive with raw meat, with dry mixer to bulk out.
You’ll be aware many gundogs are greedy; keep her lean and lithe and she’ll stay away from the vet (hopefully!)


----------



## User10119 (16 Jul 2018)

The SmallestCub requested that this year's birthday cake feature his auntie and uncle's ginger labrador 
View attachment 419700

They are jolly fine looking beasties, those fox reds, aren't they?


----------



## User10119 (16 Jul 2018)

SmallestCub reckons your hound has 'happy eyes' btw, @keithmac


----------



## keithmac (17 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5315536, member: 10119"]SmallestCub reckons your hound has 'happy eyes' btw, @keithmac [/QUOTE]


woodenspoons said:


> If you’re feeding raw food and have a spare freezer, try DAF pet food company. I have a few working terriers and they thrive with raw meat, with dry mixer to bulk out.
> You’ll be aware many gundogs are greedy; keep her lean and lithe and she’ll stay away from the vet (hopefully!)



She's just been to vets for a routine checkup and she's 11.4kg now, she was the smallest of the litter by far but making up for it now!.

We feed raw, it's either a bigger fridge/ freezer in the kitchen or a freezer in the shed and 25 meters of armoured cable so weighing my options up!. Just enough room for now though but can't buy in bulk yet.

She is a greedy guts but very well behaved at meal times, we normally feed her same time as we have our breakfast and tea, although hers doesn't last long!.

Thanks for all the comments everyone, quite a few people have commented on her colour, shes going a nice shade of red!. I think she knows she's a good looker .

Stolen my seat again tonight though..


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2018)

Sat ouside this morning watching the world and birds go by!.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2018)

She's certainly sprouting. Has she got her humans properly trained yet?


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> She's certainly sprouting. Has she got her humans properly trained yet?



Yep she's got her humans wrapped around her paws!.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2018)

keithmac said:


> Yep she's got her humans wrapped around her paws!.
> 
> View attachment 420391




What a sucker you are.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> She's certainly sprouting. Has she got her humans properly trained yet?


Yep, she'd clearly allowed on the furniture, dogs belong on the floor, furniture is the thin end of the wedge.


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What a sucker you are.



I've just ust come home from work and she wanted a tummy rub .

Never seen somebody so happy to see me on a morning as well, even if I'm in a bad mood she always manages to cheer me up!.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jul 2018)

User46386 said:


> Shes lovely.
> The only thing that puts me off dogs, is all that business with picking up dog dirt. I dont think I could do it.



It's a lot easier and not too bad on a cold winter's day.


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2018)

User46386 said:


> Shes lovely.
> The only thing that puts me off dogs, is all that business with picking up dog dirt. I dont think I could do it.



She's raw fed, they are all firm to hard and not that smelly (most of the time!).

Plus your hand's inside a poo bag so you don't actually touch it!.


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Yep, she'd clearly allowed on the furniture, dogs belong on the floor, furniture is the thin end of the wedge.



She sleeps in the kitchen and isn't allowed upstairs but other than that everything else is fair game!.

Can't beat a nice relaxing snuggle on the sofa after a hard days work!.


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2018)

Mexican Standoff...


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2018)

Meercat mode!.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2018)

She let's humans sit at her table?


----------



## keithmac (28 Jul 2018)

One man and his dog..

Not a puppy any more!, taking her and my daughter out early doors for a walk before the temp goes up.


----------



## keithmac (30 Jul 2018)

Honey playing "piggy in the middle".

Nice morning walk with my two favourite girls .


----------



## keithmac (10 Aug 2018)

She's taken over the caravan, shattered after an off lead walk down a trail in Cornwall.

Plenty of hole digging on the beach.

"Dog Icecream", comes out exactly as it went in and will not be repeated!.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

That's a traditional Labrador pose. She seems to have bonded nicely with your lass.


----------



## keithmac (10 Aug 2018)

Yep they're best friends now, was a bit of a shakey start but got there in the end!.


----------



## keithmac (31 Aug 2018)

Even after consuming 3/4 kg of raw meat for tea she can still make us feel guilty eating crisps!.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

When it comes to food I call them Labrawhores.

Labs are simply food consuming monsters...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kQW-Q9FeHdo


----------



## keithmac (31 Aug 2018)

Ours does 4 raw chicken legs including bones in less than 3 minutes, does 3/4 kg minced meat in probably 30 seconds!.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Lemmy just inhales his food.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

My sister's new lab still has tummy issues. Camera job shortly. Cost them about a grand so far in vet fees (insured). So called reputable breeder. 

Glad we got our two pedigree cats from someone we know.


----------



## keithmac (31 Aug 2018)

fossyant said:


> My sister's new lab still has tummy issues. Camera job shortly. Cost them about a grand so far in vet fees (insured). So called reputable breeder.
> 
> Glad we got our two pedigree cats from someone we know.



We've know Honey's breeders as friends for over 20 years so took all the guesswork out of it, right place and righ time for us.


----------



## keithmac (31 Aug 2018)

fossyant said:


> My sister's new lab still has tummy issues. Camera job shortly. Cost them about a grand so far in vet fees (insured). So called reputable breeder.
> 
> Glad we got our two pedigree cats from someone we know.



Quite a few Labs are intollerant to grain and Chicken.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Aren't Labs simply the most amazing creatures? Loving, friendly, entertaining, loyal, protective, funny, and generally all round brilliant. I'll never be without a Lab in my life.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Oct 2018)

This is Vyrn, my sisters 9yo lab.
He’s a short legged biscuit barrel who doesn’t get walked enough, but he’s a really nice, placid old boy. I’m at my sisters for the weekend so I took him out this morning


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> This is Vyrn, my sisters 9yo lab.
> He’s a short legged biscuit barrel who doesn’t get walked enough, but he’s a really nice, placid old boy. I’m at my sisters for the weekend so I took him out this morning
> 
> View attachment 432940



Nice chap but very saddening to see him in that condition.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2018)

Should just be able to make out the slight contours of a healthy Labs ribs.


----------



## keithmac (7 Oct 2018)

I've been taught you shouldn't be able to see your Labrador's ribs but be able to feel them (ours is a field Lab..)


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2018)

Guess it's perhaps who you ask. Book I bought from the vets reckons _just_ visible. I weigh Lemmy's food and adjust the portion down slightly if he's had a treat or stolen human food, and I can just see a hint of them sometimes as he moves so I think I'm pretty close. He's not the biggest dog in the World, 71lbs.


----------



## keithmac (28 Dec 2018)

Just a few random images!.

She's 9 months old now and doing great!.

Weighed in at 25kg recently and she's more than likely at full size now.

Spent last 3 months on loose lead walking training but finally getting there.

Met her body double a few weeks back on a walk, had a mad half hour together..

Been out on the fields every morning this holiday, good excuse to get out in some fresh air!.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2018)

keithmac said:


> Just a few random images!.
> 
> She's 9 months old now and doing great!.
> 
> ...


----------



## keithmac (28 Dec 2018)

Just one more!.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Dec 2018)

That dog really needs to learn to chill out...


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

She is utterly adorable, as all Labradors are. Best dogs in the World.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Aren't Labs simply the most amazing creatures? Loving, friendly, entertaining, loyal, protective, funny, and generally all round brilliant. I'll never be without a Lab in my life.


Living as we do in a 1-bedroom flat, a dog is out of the question. But friends from our previous village of Brentor let us dog and house sit so we get away from the hutch and have a dog as well, however temporarily.
Sanity-saving stuff, I tells ya...


----------



## DCBassman (29 Jan 2019)

@Drago here's the little minx hoping for some beef and Yorkshire after a beach clean at Watergate Bay in Cornwall .


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2019)

Labradors have 2 goals in life - lady doggies, and human food!


----------



## DCBassman (29 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Labradors have 2 goals in life - lady doggies, and human food!


Not forgetting the never-know-when-to-stop chasing of balls.


----------



## keithmac (29 Jan 2019)

My girls just finishing her 1st season, missed our walks but hopefully be out again this Sunday!.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2019)

Are you going to get her spayed, or are you going to breed from her?


----------



## keithmac (29 Jan 2019)

Not decided on either yet, even if we don't breed we might keep her intact.

So much conflicting information when you read into it all.

Just waiting for any stray food while I cook tea..


----------



## DCBassman (29 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Labradors have 2 goals in life - lady doggies, and human food!





DCBassman said:


> Not forgetting the never-know-when-to-stop chasing of balls.



And tummy rubs. Can't forget tummy rubs.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2019)

Bassy, does your landshark do the bed thing in the morning? Lemmy somehow senses when it's time for his pet humans to get up, and 10 minutes beforehand he sneaks into bed under the duvet by my feet. Then, accompanied by me humming the jaws theme tune, he wriggleds through the bed until his head appears on my pillow and he savages me with that big wet tongue of his,


----------



## DCBassman (29 Jan 2019)

Landshark, I like that! Give them treats as you would a horse, or lose your fingers!


----------



## DCBassman (30 Jan 2019)

Winding up the cuteness factor!


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Jan 2019)

Labradors are IMO the best dogs in the world! Here's some pics of one we used to have - Dinah...

Puppy Dinah





Dinah liked chewing too...





Adult Dinah





Smiley older Dinah





Can't beat a sunny day, some grass and nothing better to do... !


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2019)

Agreed. There ain't no better dog or companion. Amazing creatures.


----------



## keithmac (13 Mar 2019)

Well she's coming up 1 year old now (March 23rd), cant imagine a day without her!.

Will try to get some more outdoor shots, shes got a fair few doggy friends now on our walks.


----------



## cheys03 (14 Mar 2019)

Lovely!


----------



## BristolRoversfc (14 Mar 2019)

Make sure you read the small print when choosing pet insurance.
Some will pay out for various claims,but,(as we found out)they then put an exclusion on any further claims for the same type of injury which you've just claimed for.
Lovely pup by the way.


----------



## keithmac (14 Mar 2019)

BristolRoversfc said:


> Make sure you read the small print when choosing pet insurance.
> Some will pay out for various claims,but,(as we found out)they then put an exclusion on any further claims for the same type of injury which you've just claimed for.
> Lovely pup by the way.



Cheers, she has her moments!.

We are insured with the Kennel Club (lifetime policy). Will look into it but I believe they are one of the best for claims.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Apr 2019)

Aren't I Beautiful


----------



## keithmac (7 Apr 2019)

Honey could be getting a little Sister soon, just working out if we can manage it..

Thinks she's a parrot at the moment mind!.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Apr 2019)

This pic is about 10 years old.
Bruno was 14 when we had him put down in 2011 (I think...)
We had him from the Labrador rescue trust as an18 month old idiot. I reckon he’s about 11/12 in this photo.


----------



## keithmac (9 Apr 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> This pic is about 10 years old.
> Bruno was 14 when we had him put down in 2011 (I think...)
> We had him from the Labrador rescue trust as an18 month old idiot. I reckon he’s about 11/12 in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 461587



Looks like he was enjoying a lazy afternoon in the sun there Dave. 

Lovely picture.


----------



## keithmac (9 Apr 2019)

Think number two is now a forgone conclusion..


----------



## keithmac (13 Apr 2019)

Only downside to a Lab is you can't have a meal without feeling guilty!, even cheese on toast..


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Apr 2019)

keithmac said:


> Only downside to a Lab is you can't have a meal without feeling guilty!, even cheese on toast..
> 
> View attachment 462091


Yes, even if you give them a slice of their own, its finished and they are back giving you that look before you have finished chewing your first mouthful.

Anybody would think you never feed them...


----------



## keithmac (23 Apr 2019)

Been to see Honey's sister, soon to be housemate and she's coming on well!.







Honey still can't get her head around the retriever part of being a dog. She'll chase it all day bot won't bring it back..


----------



## keithmac (25 May 2019)

Me and Honey have got our work cut out babysitting 4 of her sisters.






Amber's come home a few days earlier than planned but all good!.


----------



## ianbarton (25 May 2019)

keithmac said:


> Only downside to a Lab is you can't have a meal without feeling guilty!, even cheese on toast..


You are lucky to be able to eat it. Put it down somewhere for a couple of seconds and ours will wake from a deep slumber and eat it in a couple of seconds.


----------



## DCBassman (25 May 2019)

Ohpleaseohpleaseohplease...


----------



## Kempstonian (25 May 2019)

I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (25 May 2019)

Not a total Labrador as such, but he is some, my daughter's Labradoodle, Alfie. He's nearly 2 I think, He's a lovely dog, soft as anything and just wants to play all the time. He's not the most obedient dog, But it's hard not to like him, just reminds me of a big soft teddy bear. Needs a haircut though, too warm for that.

I've had a labrador so can see a lot of that in him. I like standard poodles but know little about them. It's good that he doesn't cast like a Labrador, but he needs groomed a lot, needs to have his hair cut often in this weather. He likes getting wet and muddy like a Labrador, this makes him a really messy dog with that coat.

I was a bit skeptical about these mixed breeds that aren't cheap. But these are lovely dogs, like Labradors but not as much of a handful when young , but still quite a handful. I'd recommend one...


----------



## keithmac (25 May 2019)

It's been raining tonight, can't let the puppies outside for a play. 

Had to "supervise" them in the kitchen all night (after a day at work). Blooming knackered now!.

One of them has managed to wee in my trainer, lucky it was an old one but still use them for working round the house!.

Deep clean tomorrow afternoon when they go back I think.

On a positive note Amber seems to have settled in nicely!.


----------



## keithmac (25 May 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Not a total Labrador as such, but he is some, my daughter's Labradoodle, Alfie. He's nearly 2 I think, He's a lovely dog, soft as anything and just wants to play all the time. He's not the most obedient dog, But it's hard not to like him, just reminds me of a big soft teddy bear. Needs a haircut though, too warm for that.
> 
> I've had a labrador so can see a lot of that in him. I like standard poodles but know little about them. It's good that he doesn't cast like a Labrador, but he needs groomed a lot, needs to have his hair cut often in this weather. He likes getting wet and muddy like a Labrador, this makes him a really messy dog with that coat.
> 
> ...



I've seen a few Labradoodles about, theres a regular on our walks and you can definitely see the Lab temperament in there, just not as crazy as a full on Labrador!.

There's a Springer / Labrador cross as well and she outdoes Honey in the crazy stakes!.


----------



## keithmac (4 Jun 2019)

Taken nearly 2 weeks but Honey has finally settled down with the new girl Amber!.

Looking forward to a year down the line when they can go on some good long walks together!.

Seem to have the same "sleep" as well!.


----------



## Salar (5 Jun 2019)

Our Australian Labradoodle, just back from the groomers a few months ago.

They certainly have the traits of poodles and labradors. Bit of a handful when young, but worth it.


----------



## Hicky (5 Jun 2019)

All the crosses are simple profiteering imho nothing more. There's a guy near me who breeds French bulldogs and has been broken into and had litters stolen and cash a few times, he's now got I think Tibetan Mastiff's or something....whenever something becomes popular the unscrupulous breeders pop up and the prices rise. We've working cockers all with on paper very very good breeding, I bought one part trained at 10 months for less than you would a pup now and she's 5 years old...it's daft.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2019)

Etty the Stabrador at rest and play:


----------



## keithmac (9 Jun 2019)




----------



## keithmac (10 Jun 2019)

Can't leave Honey out, she's still a pup herself really!.

Grown into a lovely young dog, VERY patient with Amber which is nice!.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Jun 2019)

I don't know if someone posted this in the last 12 pages, but: did you finally retrieve your labrador?


----------



## keithmac (10 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I don't know if someone posted this in the last 12 pages, but: did you finally retrieve your labrador?



9 times out of 10 normally!.


----------



## keithmac (21 Jul 2019)

Honey's got her work cut out now teaching a new dog old tricks!.

First proper off lead walk for Amber and they were both good as gold!.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

keithmac said:


> Honey's got her work cut out now teaching a new dog old tricks!.
> 
> First proper off lead walk for Amber and they were both good as gold!.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Jul 2019)

keithmac said:


> View attachment 470178


No other dog does 'relaxing' quite as well as a labrador!


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

Labs are the best land sharks you can get.


----------



## keithmac (13 Jan 2020)

6 months later and Amber's caught up/ grown up!.

Full on zoomies this morning on the field.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2020)

keithmac said:


> 6 months later and Amber's caught up/ grown up!.
> 
> Full on zoomies this morning on the field.
> 
> ...



Smashing!


----------



## keithmac (14 Nov 2020)

Fxxking fireworks, poor Honey's taken herself off into the kitchen every night for last two weeks, some went off tonight and she's not doing very well.

Go the radio on for her but so sad to see.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Nov 2020)

keithmac said:


> Fxxking fireworks, poor Honey's taken herself off into the kitchen every night for last two weeks, some went off tonight and she's not doing very well.
> 
> Go the radio on for her but so sad to see.
> 
> View attachment 558172


Selfish 
Horse lost an eye up here earlier this week due to being spooked by fireworks.
Love to the little one 
xx


----------



## Phaeton (14 Nov 2020)

Once the selfish fkrs have stopped with the fireworks, seek out the local shooting group & see if they will let you go beating, or up near the guns until she gets used to loud bangs.


----------



## keithmac (14 Nov 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Selfish
> Horse lost an eye up here earlier this week due to being spooked by fireworks.
> Love to the little one
> xx



Thanks!, I'll give her a cuddle in the morning, she doesn't like a fuss when she's this way out.

Sad to hear about the horse, can't see the point in fireworks personally, especially some of the obvious commercial display only ones that have been let off recently..


----------



## keithmac (14 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Once the selfish fkrs have stopped with the fireworks, seek out the local shooting group & see if they will let you go beating, or up near the guns until she gets used to loud bangs.



I've been mulling over what to do, when she was 9 months old or so she was in the back garden when a massive firework went off, I had to carry her in from the other end of the garden.

She's never forgotten that (which is understandable), even smell of smoke puts her on edge now.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Nov 2020)

Jeez, they’re going off now


----------



## Phaeton (14 Nov 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Jeez, they’re going off now


Yes we have loads going off around here now, presumably they're have a socially distance party in their garden


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2020)

Fireworks boil my pees thenway they upset animals. Luckily Lemmy comes from 5 generations of gundogs so he doesnt even blink at fireworks, thank god.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yes we have loads going off around here now, presumably they're have a socially distance party in their garden


Diwali


----------



## Phaeton (15 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Diwali


In this racially separated part of England I'd be surprised


----------

